# Setting up Business in UAE



## businessuae (Nov 1, 2012)

We are contemplating at the possibility to register a business in the UAE. 

The company to be involved with Sourcing, Trade Finance, Shipping and Logistics.

The Trade Finance may involve financing of clients based outside of Dubai but purchasing from Dubai and rest of the World. 

The shipping and logistics function will involve shipments into or out of Dubai as well as cross trades (between 2 countries outside UAE). 

We would like to have a virtual office or have our registered agents office as our registered office. We would like to stay anonymous. 

At present we are unsure whether to register in JAFZA or RAK Free Zone or register as offshore.


----------



## -Geek (Oct 31, 2012)

businessuae said:


> We are contemplating at the possibility to register a business in the UAE.
> 
> The company to be involved with Sourcing, Trade Finance, Shipping and Logistics.
> 
> ...


I believe RAK Free Zone would be better for the kind of business you are looking for its not that costly as well, But I am not 100% sure about what businesses are covered under RAK free zone need to double check it.


----------



## businessuae (Nov 1, 2012)

Are you able to advise details of any reputable, professional organisation that would be able to provide some consultancy as well as registration of company?.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

try speaking to the trade zones directly and they can point you in the right direction:

Ras Al Khaimah Free Trade Zone

Sharjah Airport International Free Zone

Jafza - Jebel Ali Free Zone - The world's fastest growing free zone in Dubai UAE

These are just three but there are numerous free zones located in the UAE. Considering your interest in shipping and logistics, these jump out, but like i said there are many many more which you can look into... hope that helps.. 

p.s: I deal with RAK Free Zone and am a happy customer ...


----------



## businessuae (Nov 1, 2012)

Is a Business registered in RAK FZ able to arrange freight/shipping of cargo from Dubai through Jebel Ali Port?.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

businessuae said:


> Is a Business registered in RAK FZ able to arrange freight/shipping of cargo from Dubai through Jebel Ali Port?.


Yes, as long as the business is registered in the UAE (free-zone or not), it can import/export via any of the ports. The key thing to remember here is that while you can import goods via any of the ports, on a free-zone license, you cannot resell that material directly into the main-land (non-free-zone market). To sell the material in this market you would need to go through an agent/distributor who has the appropriate non-freezone license. So in effect, you can certainly export materials from the local market to outside the country, and in cases of imported material, it only can either be
(a) stored/warehoused in your warehouse (which would be located in the freezone you registered) for forwarding to another destination at a later date.
(b) sold in the local market via your distribution partner/agent. 
(c) sold to entities that are themselves registered in free-zones.

Best approach would be to contact/visit (if possible) the free-zone authority offices so they can clear up your queries (and you would hear it from the horse's mouth so to speak)...


----------

